# Hi Everyone! New here too



## Montana_Mantids (May 1, 2022)

My name is Alex, and I raise mantises in the U.S. in Bozeman Montana. I've raised mantises since I was 5 and am very happy to have joined this awesome group today.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2022)

Nice, good to have you here.


----------



## Sarah K (May 4, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## The Wolven (May 4, 2022)

Welcome! What's your favorite mantis? OwO


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 6, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Montana_Mantids (May 8, 2022)

Favorite mantis I've raised is probably Zoolea lobipes, but both Stenophylla lobivertex and Deroplatys Truncata are on my wish-list.


----------

